# الكتب والمخطوطات > أخبار الكتب >  إتحاف الإخوان بجديد كتب وتحقيقات هذا العام.( من عام{1430} إلى عام{1431}).[ للمشاركة]

## عبد العزيز بن ابراهيم النجدي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
وبعد فإن السعي في تحصيل الكتب من السعي في طلب العلم و (( من سلك طريقا يلتمس فيه علما سهل الله له به طريقا إلى الجنة)) .
والاشتغال بها, والدلالة عليها من أفضل القربات, وأجزل الطاعات.
وأولى ما تنافس فيه المتنافسون , وسعى فيه الساعون= عبادة الله وحده والدعوة إلى عبادته, ولا يحصل ذلك إلا بالعلم الشرعي المتين.

من هذا المنطلق كان من المستحب أو الواجب جعل صفحة في هذا المنتدى المبارك في هذا المجلس المبارك, عن آخر ماقذفته و تقذفه المطابع في ساحة النشر الاسلامي ليستفيد منها الناضر وتكون جنة للمناضر.ولتكون دليلا للباحث , وهاديا لطالب العلم لما يستجد من الاصدارات.

وكان العزم أن تدشن هذه الصفحة مع بداية العام الهجري القادم , لتكون السلسلة منتضمة, لكني رأيت الآن = أن تقديمها أولى وأحرى , و" خير البر عاجله" خاصة وأنه بقي على انصرام العام مايقارب الشهرين ونصف.
وكان مما حفز الهمة على مثل هذا العمل القبول الطيب لصنو هذا الموضوع, ألا وهو:
موضوع: اِسْأل عن أفضل طبعات الكتب وأماكن وجودها في الرياض تُـجَب بإذن الله. 

ملحوضات:
1_ هذا الموضوع تفاعلي ليس خاصا بصاحبه, بل باب المشاركة مفتوح, مندوب إلى الدخول فيه, وليحتسب كل من شارك وأدلى بدلوله الأجر والمثوبة من الله بإذنه_.
2_ يلتزم في جميع ما يعلن عنه أن يكون من إصدارت هذا العام:(1430_1431).
3_ من المستحب حين الإعلان عن إصدار أن تعطى جميع التفاصيل عنه:
مثال:( غير مقصود)
" فتح الباري

* المؤلف: ابن حجر العسقلاني.

* عدد المجلدات: 14. مع هدي الساري.

* الطبعة: البولاقية.

* سنة الطبع:1300 هــ

* قيمتها: أفضل طبعة للفتح.كانت (الأصل) تباع بما بين:10000ــــ20000 ريالا.

* المصور: مكتبة ابن تيمية بالقاهرة.

مميزات التصوير: 1_ الدقة في التصوير
2_ إدراج العزو إلى التحفة والتغليق.
3_ تجليد وورق فاخر.

* سعر النسخة: مابيين550ـــ650 ريالا.

* أماكن توفرها حاليا: دار الأخيار:ت: 012087702 ودار المحدث:014454027"

لأن في هذا غنية للناضر, وإشباعا لنهمته حول هذه الطبعة, وإن لم يحصل_ هذا التفصيل_ فلا بأس.

والله من وراء القصد.
وفق الله الجميع لما يحب ويرضى.

----------


## عبد العزيز بن ابراهيم النجدي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم:
أول الغيث:

* صدر بحمد الله كتاب" التمييز" للإمام مسلم .

× تحقيق: د. عبد القادر المحمدي. 
× قدم للكتاب : الشيخ عبد الله السعد _ رعاه الله_ .

× الدار الناشرة : دار ابن الجوزي.
× السعر" 20" ريال
× متوفر في : الدار الناشرة . دار التدمرية.

بارك الله في الشيخ عبد القادر ونفع به, وأجزل له الأجر والمثوبة.


* كذلك صدر" ملخص من مسند أبي يوسف يعقوب بن شيبة من مسند عمر بن الخطاب"

×لخصه : أحمد الطبراني ( ت: 835).
× تحقيق: د. علي الصياح.
× تقديم : أ.د: أحمد معبد عبد الكريم.
× الدار الناشرة: دار ابن الجوزي.
× السعر:10 ريالات.
ومما يميز الكتاب الأخبارالموجودة في الكتاب والتي لاتوجد في غيره, وكذلك تعليلات الحافظ السدوسي.


وفق الله الجميع للعلم النافع والعمل الصالح

----------


## عبد العزيز بن ابراهيم النجدي

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///: الكتاب : الترغيب في فضائل الاعمال وثواب ذلك.
   المؤلف: الحافظ أحمد بن شاهين.
   تحقيق: صالح الوعيل.
   الدار الناشرة: دار ابن الجوزي, وهي الطبعة الأولى للإصدار الثاني.
   السعر: 30 ريالا.
  أماكن توفر النسخة: الدار الناشرة, الرشد, التدمرية.
  * ومما يتميز به الكتاب علو إسناد مؤلفه نسبيا.

----------


## عبد العزيز بن ابراهيم النجدي

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  الكتاب: مختصر الفوائد في أحكام المقاصد" المعروف بالقواعدالصغرى"
المؤلف: سلطان العلماء: عز الدين عبدالعزيز بن عبد السلام.
المحقق: الشيخ د. صالح المنصور.
الدار الناشرة: دار ابن الجوزي( الطبعة الأولى للدار , والطبعة الثانية للكتاب)
السعر: (20) ريالا.

وفق الله الجميع للعلم النافع والعمل الصالح.

----------


## عبد العزيز بن ابراهيم النجدي

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  الكتاب: فتح الولي الناصر بشرح روضة الناضر.
 المؤلف: الشيخ د. علي الضويحي.
 عدد المجلدات: 6.
 الدار الناشرة: دار ابن الجوزي.
 السعر: مابين 170_180ريالا.

  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ميزة الشرح: الاهتمام بحل عبارات الروضة مع عدم الاسهاب في الخلافات التي لاثمرة من خلالها, مع إبراز بعض الفوائد الأصولية.

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ملاحضة: كان الشيخ قد أصدر قبل ثلاثة أعوام المجلدين الأولين من الشرح ثم انصرفت همته إلى غيره لوجود شرح د. النملة, لكنه الآن شرح جميع الروضة, وعليه فإن الدار الناشرة تتيح إرجاع المجلدين الأوليين مع تخفيض السعر إلى :155 ريالا.

وفق الله الجميع للعلم النافع والعمل الصالح.

----------


## ابو سلوى

جزاكم الله خيراً

----------


## أبو أحمد العنزي

جديد 1430:
التعليق على رسالة رفع الأساطين في حكم الاتصال بالسلاطين.
المؤلف: العلاّمة محمد بن عثيمين رحمه الله.
الطابع: مدار الوطن بإشراف مؤسسة الشيخ.

----------


## عبد العزيز بن ابراهيم النجدي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  الكتاب: شرح الاصفهانية.
   المؤلف: تقي الدين ابن تيمية.
   تحقيق: د. محمد السعوي.
الناشر: مكتبة دار المنهاج بالرياض.




 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  الكتاب: الحموية الكبرى.
   المؤلف : تقي الدين ابن تيمية.
    تحقيق: د. حمد التويجري.
   الناشر: مكتبة دار المنهاج بالرياض. ( طبعة جديدة للتحقيق)




 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ملاحضة: الكتابا سينزلان _إن شاء الله_ في المكتبات بعد أسبوعين من الآن كما أخبرني صاحب الدار الشيخ عبد الله السنان.

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  الكتابان سيباعان_ بإذن الله_ بسعر زهيد.





وفق الله الجميع لما يحب ويرضى.

----------


## إياد العكيلي

صدر عن دار الأندلس الخضراء .... جدة : 

رحلتي مع الشيخ ابن باز 

تأليف : د . عبد الله بن أحمد الأهدل

وصدر عن الدار الأثرية .... عمّان : 

ردّ الدعوى وصد اعتداءات محمد سعيد حوّى على السنة النبوية المشرفة و أهلها بالتي هي أقوى .

تأليف :  الشيخ علي بن حسن الحلبي

----------


## عبد العزيز بن ابراهيم النجدي

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  الكتاب: الريح القاصف على أهل الغناء والمعازف.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  المؤلف: الشيخ ذياب الغامدي.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  قدم للكتاب: العلامة : عبد العزيز بن باز.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  الدار الناشرة: المؤلف.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  سعر الكتاب: 36 ريال.

----------


## عبد العزيز بن ابراهيم النجدي

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///: الكتاب: الناسخ والمنسوخ في كتاب الله واختلاف العلماء في ذلك .
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///: المؤلف: أبي جعفر أحمد بن محمد بن إسماعيل النحاس .
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///: المحقق: د. سليمان بن إبراهيم بن عبد الله اللاحم .
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///: دار النشر: دار العاصمة( طبعة جديدة بعد طبعة الرسالة).
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///: عدد المجلدات: 3. 
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///: السعر: 80 ريال.


وفق الله الجميع للعلم النافع والعمل الصالح.

----------


## عبد العزيز بن ابراهيم النجدي

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  الكتاب: التهذيب الموضوعي لتاريخ بغداد.

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  تهذيب: د. محمد الهبدان.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  عدد المجلدات: 1.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  الدار الناشرة: دار ابن الجوزي.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  السعر: 48.

وفق الله الجميع للعلم النافع والعمل الصالح.

----------


## أبوخالد النجدي

المراحل الثمان لطالب فهم القرآن (غلاف)
د. عصام بن صالح العويد
مركز تدبر
10 ريال

ووالكتاب أنصح به.

----------


## أبوخالد النجدي

بسم الله والحمد لله
أبشركم بصدور طبعة جديدة لكتاب: مفيد الأنام ونور الظلام في تحرير الأحكام لحج بيت الله الحرام
من تأليف الشيخ عبد الله بن عبد الرحمن بن جاسر رحمه الله
 بتحقيق الشيخ سعود بن عبدالله الغديان جزاه الله خيرا
وهو خمسة أجزاء في أربعة مجلدات
رأيت منه طبعة وقفية بتقديم سماحة المفتي حفظه الله.

----------


## عبد العزيز بن ابراهيم النجدي

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///: الكتاب: .استدراكات السلف في التفسير في القرون الثلاثة الأولى: دراسة نقدية مقارنة .

المؤلف: نايف الزهراني.
الناشر: دار ابن الجوزي.
سعر الكتاب: (30 )ريالا

وفق الله الجميع لما يحب ويرضى.

----------


## عبد العزيز بن ابراهيم النجدي

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///: الكتاب: الآيات المتشابهات: التشابه اللفضي للآيات: ( حكم وأسرار.فوائد وأحكام).

المؤلف: د. عبد الله الطيار.
الناشر: دار التدمرية.
السعر: 36.

وفق الله الجميع للعلم النافع والعمل الصالح.

----------


## عبد العزيز بن ابراهيم النجدي

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  الكتاب: التقريب لعلوم وفقه الإمام محمد بن عبد الوهاب, وذكر مصادره.

المؤلف: خالد الأنصاري.
الناشر: دار ابن الجوزي.
السعر: 20 ريالا.
وفق الله الجميع لما يحب ويرضى.

----------


## عبد العزيز بن ابراهيم النجدي

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  الكتاب: توجيع النظر إلى أصول الأثر.

المؤلف : الشيخ طاهر الجزائري.
الناشر: دار البشائر الاسلامية( طبعة جديدة في مجلد واحد).
السعر:( 60)ريالا.

وفق الله الجميع لما يحب ويرضى.

----------


## عبد العزيز بن ابراهيم النجدي

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  الكتاب: ميزان الاعتدال في نقد الرجال .

   المؤلف: الإمام الذهبي.
   المحقق: محمد رضوان عرقسوسي وزملائه.
   الناشر: الرسالة العالمية.
   السعر: (155) ريالا.

وفق الله الجميع لما يحب ويرضى.

----------


## أبو فارس السلفي

وصل إلى مصر

الصراط المستقيم 
رسالة فيما قرره الثقات الأثبات 
في ليلة النصف من شعبان

تأليف: جماعة من علماء الأزهر

وبهامشها تخريج للأحاديث الواردة فيها خرججها
الأستاذ السلفي الصالح
محمد ناصر الدين الألباني
رحمه الله

نشر محمد نسيب الرفاعي
باسم: جمعية الدعوة المحمدية إلى الصراط المستقيم
مع ملاحق مهمة للألباني والعثيمين ومحمد رشيد رضا

اعتنى بها وحققها وعلق عليها 
أبو بكر أسامة بن محمود الحريري الأزرعي
غفر الله له ولوالديه

طبع أصله (لمرة واحدة) عام 1372هـ

متوفر في مكتبة الفرقان لأبي عبد المصور في ش الهدي المحمدي عين شمس الشرقية (مقابل مسجد الهدي المحمدي)
0101635036

----------


## عبد العزيز بن ابراهيم النجدي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  الكتاب: الكواكب الدرية من تعليقات سماحة الشيخ عبد العزيز بن باز على الفتوى الحموية.

* اعتنى به:غزاي الأسلمي.
* الناشر: دار ابن الأثير.
*السعر:22ريالا.
وفق الله الجميع للعلم النافع والعمل الصالح.

----------


## عبد العزيز بن ابراهيم النجدي

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  الكتاب: قرة العين في تلخيص تراجم رجال الصحيحين.

* المؤلف: الشيخ محمد بن آدم الأثيوبي.
* الناشر: دار ابن الجوزي.
* السعر: 22
وفق الله الجميع للعلم النافع والعمل الصالح

----------


## عبد العزيز بن ابراهيم النجدي

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  الكتاب: الفوائد الحديثية.

* المؤلف: خليل العربي.
* الناشر: دار القبس.
* السعر: 22

وفق الله الجميع للعلم النافع والعمل الصالح

----------


## عبد العزيز بن ابراهيم النجدي

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  الكتاب: كشكول ابن عقيل.. حكم وفوائد وألغاز وأقاويل.

* المؤلف: شيخنا العلامة المعمر عبد الله بن عقيل.
* اعتنى به: عبد الرحمن العسكر.
* الناشر: دار ابن الجوزي.

وفق الله الجميع للعلم النافع والعمل الصالح

----------


## عبد العزيز بن ابراهيم النجدي

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  الكتاب: النوازل التشريعية .

* المؤلف: أ.د ناصر الميمان.
 × الناشر:   دار ابن الجوزي
 × عدد المجلدات: 1

وفق الله الجميع للعلم النافع والعمل الصالح

----------


## عبد العزيز بن ابراهيم النجدي

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   الكتاب:   النوازل الطبية.

 ×المؤلف:أ.د  ناصر الميمان .
 × الناشر: دار ابن الجوزي .
 × عدد المجلدات: 1

وفق الله الجميع للعلم النافع والعمل الصالح

----------


## عبد العزيز بن ابراهيم النجدي

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  الكتاب: النوازل الوقفية.

× المؤلف: أ.د ناصرالميمان .
× الناشر: دار ابن الجوزي.
× عدد المجلدات: 1

وفق الله الجميع للعلم النافع والعمل الصالح.

----------


## عبد العزيز بن ابراهيم النجدي

* الكتاب: الكليات الفقهية ( دراسة نظرية تأصيلية ) ويليه كتاب الكليات* *الفقهية في المذهب الحنبلي.*

*× المؤلف: أ.د ناصر الميمان .*
*× الناشر: دار ابن الجوزي.*
*× عدد المجلدات:1.*

*وفق الله الجميع للعلم النافع والعمل الصالح*

----------


## عبد العزيز بن ابراهيم النجدي

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  الكتاب:قاعدة الخراج بالضمان ، وتطبيقاتها في المعاملات المالية .

  × المؤلف:  د. أنيس الرحمن منظور الحق .
  × الناشر: دار ابن الجوزي.
  × عدد المجلدات: (1) 928 صفحة .


وفق الله الجميع للعلم النافع والعمل الصالح

----------


## عبد العزيز بن ابراهيم النجدي

* الكتاب: اللآلئ البهية في شرح العقيدة الواسطية .*

*× المؤلف: معالي الشيخ: صالح بن عبدالعزيز آل**الشيخ ( وزير الشؤون الإسلامية )* 
*× بعناية : عادل بن محمد بن موسى رفاعي .*
*× الناشر:**دار العاصمة .*
*× عدد المجلدات: 2.*

* تنبيه:*
*نبه المعتني أنه سيخرج _ بإذ الله_ الشروح الباقية للشيخ قريبا.*


*وفق الله الجميع للعلم النافع والعمل الصالح*

----------


## عبد العزيز بن ابراهيم النجدي

*  الكتاب: آراء أبي الحسن السبكي الاعتقادية ( عرض ونقد ) في ضوء عقيدة السلف الصالح.*

* × المؤلف :* *عجلان العجلان .*
* × الناشر: دار كنوز اشبيا.* 
*× عدد المجلدات: 1.*


*وفق الله الجميع للعلم النافع والعمل الصالح*

----------


## عبد العزيز بن ابراهيم النجدي

* الكتاب: وليتبروا ما علوا تتبيرا ( بشرى المؤمنين بالنصر العظيم على اليهود الغاصبين** ).*

* × المؤلف * *: د. عمر الأشقر .*
*× الناشر: دار النفائس*
× عدد المجلدات:1

وفق الله الجميع للعلم النافع والعمل الصالح

----------


## عبد العزيز بن ابراهيم النجدي

* الكتاب: توقيف الحكام على غوامض الأحكام.*

*× المؤلف: الإمام أحمد بن عماد الأقفهسي الشافعي**.*
*× تحقيق: د. خالد بن زيد الجبلي.*
*×الناشر: دار ابن الجوزي**.*

*وفق الله الجميع للعلم النافع والعمل الصالح*

----------


## عبد العزيز بن ابراهيم النجدي

* الكتاب: الموجز في شرح أدلة القراء السبعة .*

*× المؤلف: أبي علي الأهوازي.*
*× تحقيق: د. حاتم* *الضامن .*
*× الناشر: دار ابن الجوزي**.*

وفق الله الجميع للعلم النافع والعمل الصالح

----------


## أبو فارس السلفي

للحصول على نسخ لأصحاب المكتبات 
0171575989



> وصل إلى مصر
> 
> الصراط المستقيم 
> رسالة فيما قرره الثقات الأثبات 
> في ليلة النصف من شعبان 
> تأليف: جماعة من علماء الأزهر 
> وبهامشها تخريج للأحاديث الواردة فيها خرججها
> الأستاذ السلفي الصالح
> محمد ناصر الدين الألباني
> ...

----------


## أبوندى شاذلى محمد الصعيدى

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
الكتاب - مقدمة ابن الصلاح ومعة التقييدوالآيضاح لما أطلق واغلق من كلام ابن الصلاح للحافظ زين الدين العراقى
وبهامشة 1-النكت على ابن الصلاح للحافظ ابن حجر العسقلانى
2-اصلاح كتاب ابن الصلاح للحافظ مغلطاى بن قليج
تحقيق - أبويعقوب نشأت المصرى
الناشر - بن تيمة 
السعر - لا أذكر الان
لى تعليق وجيز
الكتاب: فتح الولي الناصر بشرح روضة الناضر.
المؤلف: الشيخ د. علي الضويحي.
عدد المجلدات: 6.
الدار الناشرة: دار ابن الجوزي.
السعر: مابين 170_180ريالا.

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ميزة الشرح: الاهتمام بحل عبارات الروضة مع عدم الاسهاب في الخلافات التي لاثمرة من خلالها, مع إبراز بعض الفوائد الأصولية.
وكيفة نعرف الصواب من الخطأ 
وكيف يكون أن العلم لايكون ثمرة لهوا

----------


## عبد العزيز بن ابراهيم النجدي

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
>  الكتاب: شرح الاصفهانية.
> المؤلف: تقي الدين ابن تيمية.
> تحقيق: د. محمد السعوي.
> الناشر: مكتبة دار المنهاج بالرياض.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
صدر الكتابان بحمد الله..
ولاننسى شكر المكتبة لسيعهم في نشر هذين الكتابين بهذا السعر الزهيد..
 وهو متوفر في مكتبة المنهاج..

----------


## عبد العزيز بن ابراهيم النجدي

من جديد إصدارات دار التدمرية...






راجع: تعليقات بسام على كتاب(استمتع بحياتك) للدكتور محمد العريفي .
http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=140134

----------


## عبد العزيز بن ابراهيم النجدي

وقد شكر المؤلف من راجع الكتاب.. وهم:
* الشيخ:د. سلمان العودة.
* الشيخ:د. عبد العزيز العبداللطيف.
* الشيخ: عبد العزيز الطريفي.

----------


## عبد العزيز بن ابراهيم النجدي



----------


## عبد العزيز بن ابراهيم النجدي



----------


## عبد العزيز بن ابراهيم النجدي



----------


## عبد العزيز بن ابراهيم النجدي



----------


## عبد العزيز بن ابراهيم النجدي



----------


## عبد العزيز بن ابراهيم النجدي



----------


## عبد العزيز بن ابراهيم النجدي



----------


## عبد العزيز بن ابراهيم النجدي

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  الكتاب: شرح الاصفهانية.
المؤلف: تقي الدين ابن تيمية.
تحقيق: د. محمد السعوي.
الناشر: مكتبة دار المنهاج بالرياض.

----------


## عبد العزيز بن ابراهيم النجدي

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  الكتاب: الحموية الكبرى.
المؤلف : تقي الدين ابن تيمية.
تحقيق: د. حمد التويجري.
الناشر: مكتبة دار المنهاج بالرياض. ( طبعة جديدة للتحقيق)

----------


## عبد العزيز بن ابراهيم النجدي



----------


## عبد العزيز بن ابراهيم النجدي



----------


## عبد العزيز بن ابراهيم النجدي



----------


## عبد العزيز بن ابراهيم النجدي



----------


## عبد العزيز بن ابراهيم النجدي



----------


## عبد العزيز بن ابراهيم النجدي

وهو عبارة عن مجلدين..

----------


## عبد العزيز بن ابراهيم النجدي



----------


## عبد العزيز بن ابراهيم النجدي



----------


## عبد العزيز بن ابراهيم النجدي

وهو عبارة عن ثلاث مجلدات.. وسبق أن طبع في دار البشائر..

----------


## عبد العزيز بن ابراهيم النجدي

وهو عبارة عن مجلدين.

----------


## عبد العزيز بن ابراهيم النجدي

وهو عبارة عن مجلدين..

----------


## عبد العزيز بن ابراهيم النجدي



----------


## عبد العزيز بن ابراهيم النجدي



----------


## عبد العزيز بن ابراهيم النجدي



----------


## عبد العزيز بن ابراهيم النجدي

مع التنبيه على أن الطبعة لم تصل حتى الآن إلى الأسواق..

----------


## عبد العزيز بن ابراهيم النجدي



----------


## عبد العزيز بن ابراهيم النجدي

مع التنبيه على أن الطبعة لم تصل حتى الآن إلى الأسواق..

----------


## عبد العزيز بن ابراهيم النجدي

وهو عبار عن مجلدين ضخمين..
وهي في الأصل رسالة علمية بإشراف الشيخ د. عبد الرحمن المحمود.

----------


## عبد العزيز بن ابراهيم النجدي

وهو عبارة عن خمس مجلدات..
والكتاب بحق نفيس..

----------


## عبد العزيز بن ابراهيم النجدي



----------


## عبد العزيز بن ابراهيم النجدي



----------


## عبد العزيز بن ابراهيم النجدي



----------


## عبد العزيز بن ابراهيم النجدي



----------


## عبد العزيز بن ابراهيم النجدي



----------


## عبد العزيز بن ابراهيم النجدي

وهو عبارة عن ثلاث مجلدات...

----------


## عبد العزيز بن ابراهيم النجدي

وهو عبارة عن خمس مجلدات..

----------


## عبد العزيز بن ابراهيم النجدي

وهي طبعة جديدة للتحقيق..
في 4 مجلدات..

----------


## عبد العزيز بن ابراهيم النجدي

وهو عبارة عن 10 مجلدات..

----------


## عبد العزيز بن ابراهيم النجدي



----------


## عبد العزيز بن ابراهيم النجدي



----------


## عبد العزيز بن ابراهيم النجدي



----------


## أبو تميم التميمي

أشكر لك جهدك ..

 أبحث عن هذه الكتب:

1-الجواب الباهر في زوار المقابر.
2-الصارم المنكي لابن عبدالهادي.
3-نجعة الرائد لابراهيم اليازجي (تعبت في البحث عنه).
4-الحرية لمحمد حسين الخضر.
5-العود الهندي للسقاف.


أنا في الرياض .. لو تذكر لي المكتبة التي تبيعهن أكون لك من الشاكرين.


أبو تميم التميمي

----------


## عبد العزيز بن ابراهيم النجدي

وهو عبارة عن 15 مجلدا..

----------


## عبد العزيز بن ابراهيم النجدي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم.

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  لاأدري ما رأي الأخ المشرف والأخوان الأعضاء..
هل نفتح موضوعا جديدا لكتب هذا العام( 1431) أم نستمر على هذه الصفحة?!!.

# الإشراف # لا بأس بفتح موضوع جديد للعام الجديد، وجزاك الله خيرا على نشاطك وأثابك #

----------


## الليث بن سعد

اين الجديد ..؟

----------


## نبيل صلاح سليم

*صدر عن مكتبة ابن عباس* *1 ـ* *إمتاع الأمة بالأحاديث التي اتفق عليها الأئمة* 
*لابن بنت سعد*
*2 ـ* *إيثار الحق على الخلق (2 مجلد)*
*لابن الوزير تحقيق نبيل صلاح عبد المجيد سليم*
*3 ـ* *تحفة الغريب بتراجم معجمي الحافظ الطبراني (( الأوسط والصغير )) ممن ليس في التهذيب (3 مجلد)* 
*تأليف : توفيق بن عبد الله الخليفي الزنتاني* 
*4 ـ* *تحفة اللبيب بمن تلكم فيهم الحافظ ابن حجر في غير التقريب (2 مجلد)*
*تأليف : نور الدين الوصابي*
*5 ـ* *دراسات حديثية (من لم يرو عنه إلا ثقة)*
*تأليف : نور الدين الوصابي*
*6 ـ* *العالي الرتبة في شرح نظم النخبة*
*لتقي الدين الشمني ، تحقيق :* *نبيل صلاح سليم*
*7 ـ* *فتح الأقفال شرح تحفة الأطفال*
*تأليف : الجمزوري ، تحقيق : أحمد بن إسماعيل*
*8 ـ* *الفرع الأثبت في أصول الحديث*
*تأليف : رضي الدين ابن الحنبلي ، تحقيق : نبيل صلاح سليم*
*9 ـ* *فقه الأوليات (2 مجلد) (رسالة جامعية)*
*تأليف : د . نهاد إسحاق محمود*
*10 ـ القول المبين في وباء الأنفلونزا بين الطب والدين*
*تأليف : خالد بن محمد بن عبد الحليم*
*11 ـ* *مختصر سيرة الرسول**صلى الله عليه وسلم*
*تأليف : محمد بن عبد الوهاب ، تحقيق : وليد بن مسلم*
*12 ـ* *المفيد في القراءت (رسالة جامعية)*
*تأليف : الحضرمي ، تحقيق محمد الصماتي*
*13 ـ المنتخب من المسند (3 مجلد)*
*للإمام عبد بن حميد تحقيق : أحمد بن أبي العينين*
*14 ـ نزهة النظر في توضيح نخبة الفكر*
*للحافظ ابن حجر ، تحقيق : نبيل صلاح سليم*
*15 ـ* *النصيحة* *ببيان** طرق الجهاد الغير* *ال**صحيحة*
*تأليف : أبي عبد الله أحمد بن أبي العينين*
*16 ـ* *وقفات مع مدبري اغتيال الأمير محمد بن نايف آل سعود*
*تأليف : أبي عبد الله أحمد بن أبي العينين*

----------

